

Ask HN: What do you guys think of our political satire website? - aorshan

We recently launched a website for political satire:
www.thewashingtonfancy.com<p>Wondering what you thought of the design. Any areas for improvement?<p>Also, hope you get a good laugh!
======
AMathmagician
Initial thoughts, it looks good. It definitely has the feel of a real
newspaper site. The writing isn't quite as polished. The ideas are good, but
every so often you hit a sentence that makes you go "What?" An example is in
the story on Rand Paul and GPS. You quote him as saying "The American people
should be free to literally chart their own course without the inferring hand
of the government getting in their way." But I believe you meant "interfering"
rather than "inferring". It's not a huge error, but it's enough to make you
stop for a second, breaking the flow. All in all, I'd give it a 7 out of 10.

~~~
aorshan
Good point on the Rand Paul article. We have a few editors but obviously stuff
slips through. Thanks for the praise though.

------
aorshan
clickable link: www.thewashingtonfancy.com

~~~
jawns
Try: <http://www.thewashingtonfancy.com>

